# Tournament partaner



## Kimber420 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just testing the waters I'm wanting to fish a few of the redfish series and bashes I have been out of the tournament loop for 2 years I couldn't find a consistent partaner Looking for someone who knows some water and has some tournament exsperance I will be ordering a low side haynie in the next week or so please serious inquires only pm with your info and we can discuss it further thanks for your time I would like to fish the whole Texas coast and possiblely louisiana too


----------

